# Comic Book Covers



## Starbeast

*COMIC BOOK COVERS*
Add your own favorites if you like​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

*Check out the center page!*


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Triffids

There is too many to list from 'Y the Last Man'


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Triffids




----------



## Starbeast

*I must have seen this movie 50 times!*


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Triffids

I love the old Weird Science covers, especially the one above.


----------



## Starbeast

*Me too Triffids, I'm also a fan of classic comic book artwork*


----------



## Triffids




----------



## Triffids




----------



## Triffids




----------



## Starbeast

*One of my favorite stories of all time!*


----------



## Starbeast

*My hero from the 1970's returns!*


----------



## Triffids




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Grimward

Phew.  I thought we were gonna miss out on Barry Windsor Smith entirely!   Still think this is one of his best, but like most of his other stuff too.

Except for his "minimalist" period, such as this, that is....


----------



## Starbeast

Good morning *Grimward*, I do like Barry's fantasy artwork as well as his CONAN cover series for Marvel Comics.


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## C Of K

SUBTITLE: *The Child-Man and the Great White Hero

*





SUBTITLE:* Lowriders in the Sky
*


----------



## Starbeast

*One Marvel Comics Greatest Villains: Doctor Doom*


----------



## Starbeast

*Captain America & The Falcon*

*CAPTAIN AMERICA and the FALCON*
* my farvorite dynamic duo *
*Sorry Batman*​


----------



## charlesartist

RE: The Judge Dredd The Law cover (not allowed to post yet or I would just quote)

Yeah! That's an awesome Dredd! I hated the Stalone movie. I loved the Brian Bolland Judge Death series.

This is a brilliant illustration. Who is the artist if you can, please? Glenn Fabry? Simon Bisley? Another?


----------



## JenJen

Large version of a Kabuki cover. (David Mack)
http://www.herorealm.com/images/Previews/JUNE_2008/KABUKI_HC.jpg

Think this is a daredevil cover: (David Mack)





David Mack.





Dave McKean





Absolute favouritest:





*colour-gasm*


----------



## dpiercex7

Hey.....very nice collection of covers I have found here.


----------



## Precise Calibre

An old-school video game with an accompanying comic, ahh the nostalgia....


----------



## dask

Great stuff. Here's a few I already have scanned.


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

*One of my farorite issues!*​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## C Of K




----------



## C Of K




----------



## C Of K




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

*My favorite Marvel Comic hero...Capt. Mar-vell*


----------



## J Riff

Basil Wolverton did the odd comic cover


----------



## Starbeast

J Riff said:


> Basil Wolverton did the odd comic cover


 
He was a great artist, with his own distinct style. I remember alot of his work in Mad Magazine and a slew of underground comics. Here's a very early drawing he did.


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## kizi

i like film supper heros.


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Heck Tate




----------



## Heck Tate

Sin City: Silent Night






 Booster Gold


----------



## Heck Tate




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Heck Tate

I love those Avengers covers that look like engravings, were those just because they're 30th anniversary editions?


----------



## Starbeast

Heck Tate said:


> I love those Avengers covers that look like engravings, were those just because they're 30th anniversary editions?


 
Yes sir Heck Tate, those are from the 1990's.


Here's a rare Batman issue in black!


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## dask

Great stuff. Love the Silver Age. You kept your comics in fantastically good condition. Til about 1965 we pretty much trashed ours. Kept 'em, though.


----------



## Starbeast

*Dask*, I wish I had these comics. I sold what I had long ago for a few bucks, and I did keep them in good condition. I wish I had never sold my X-Men.

The covers you see on this thread are images from other people's collections which I found on photobucket.com.








 

Captain Marvel is still my favorite character from amongst the many cool superheros of Marvel Comics.​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## dask

What can I say? The Louvre in heaven must look like this.


----------



## Starbeast

*Comic Books in Heaven would be Heaven*


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Gabriel007




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

*Book Covers*


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

Unfortunately a good deal of artists were unappreciated at Marvel Comics, even the late great Jack Kirby was upset by this and went to DC Comics for a while.


----------



## Starbeast

*This is one of my favorite comic book stories.*​ 
*This tale was part of a multicomic crossover series about the powerful and villainous THANOS trying to rule the universe during the 1970's.*​


----------



## Starbeast

*Adam Warlock comics illustrated by Jim Starlin*​


----------



## Starbeast

_Star Trek_
_comics_​ 





 






 






 






 


*The X-Men teamed up with Capt. Kirk's crew is so cool,*
*as well as the artwork from the classic comic covers of the past.*​


----------



## Starbeast

*Beta Ray Bill*
*He is another worthy individual who can wield the Hammer of Thor.*
*First appearance in issue # 337.*​


----------



## Starbeast

*One of my favorite HULK stories, in this issue he battles against the mightiest villains from Marvel Comics early 1960's monster comic books with none stop action!*
*Cover art by Jack Kirby who also created all of the fiendish bad guys.*​ 






 






 

(She-Hulk battles Red Hulk)​ 

*HULK went through a few color changes like Gray, and like you see here Red, but that was because something happen to him. Eventually he would return to his greenish color.*​ 






 






 






 


*PLANET HULK series was later turned into an animated movie.*​


----------



## Starbeast

*Spider-Woman leads the Avenger team in this issue.*
*The cool thing I like about the Avengers comic series is that they change characters now and then.*​ 






 

*Captain America battles Baron Zemo in WW2.*​ 






 

*If you're going up against She-Hulk, you better bring bigger guns.*​


----------



## rand00

I always loved those old covers and artwork from Neal Adams.


----------



## Starbeast

rand00 said:


> I always loved those old covers and artwork from Neal Adams.


 
Nice to meet you Rand00. I'm a big fan too of Neal Adams, I especially like his work on Batman. If you look back in this thread you'll see some of his cover art.

Here's some you might like.


----------



## Starbeast

This first issue of a multichapter story looks interesting. The Fantastic Four and Tigra the tiger-woman are part of this saga.​ 






 

I don't know who the ninja guy is, but I see the mighty Luke Cage wearing a black shirt.​ 






 

Wow, Nova (upper left corner) and Moon Knight (lower right corner) are part of the Secret Avengers. 
Two of my favorite superheros from the early 1980's.​ 






 

Giant Man & and the Wasp help battle against the evil empire of HYDRA.​ 










The Beast doesn't need a weapon.​


----------



## Starbeast

I wouldn't want to be the villain this trio is after.​ 





 

I like this pulp 1940's art styled cover.​ 






 

I wonder if the Collector visits sci-fi fan conventions?​ 






 

Classic Avengers with Captain Marvel (captive), I'd sure like to read this one.​ 






 

Spooky looking cover​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

Classic
STAR WARS
covers​ 




 

This cover always bothered me, because Darth Vader looks weird.​ 






 

I'd love a poster of this cover, excellent artwork.​ 






 

Many people's favorite asteroid field chase scene from Star Wars 5th episode.​ 






 

The Skywalker Twins battle a mysterious enemy in black.​ 






 

An unknown bounty hunter pursues the Princess.​


----------



## Starbeast

Daredevil
The first blind superhero!​ 




 

*Great story about Daredevil helping a veteran from Vietnam cope with his sightlessness.*​ 






 

*Fabulous First Issue*​ 






 

*Black Widow & Daredevil are old friends*​ 






 

*Artist Jack Kirby illustrates this incredible fight*​ 






 

*The cosmic hero Captain Marvel lends a hand against a giant foe*​


----------



## Starbeast

Shang-Chi
The Master of Kung Fu​ 
Some of my favorite cover art​ 



 






 






 






 






 

*This one is my favorite Master of Kung Fu cover*
The photo is a little dark, but you can still see the great artwork​


----------



## Grimward

Sometimes I swear you're living inside my comic collection, SB. 

Thanos
Warlock
Nova
Valkyrie
Moon Knight
My copy of Daredevil #43 is signed by Kirby.

Thanks for all the awesome covers, and keep 'em coming.


----------



## Starbeast

Grimward said:


> Sometimes I swear you're living inside my comic collection, SB. Thanks for all the awesome covers, and keep 'em coming.


 
A comic book signed by the late, great Jack Kirby...AWESOME!

Glad you're enjoying the cover gallery Grimward. I noticed there are many others that are also viewing this thread, that share our mighty interest in comic books as well. I could read them all day, these fantastic covers bring back so many great memories of astounding stories that expand the imagination.

Here's some I know you'll like.





 

*One of my favorite classic NOVA covers*​ 






 

*THANOS vs CAPTAIN MARVEL*​ 






 

*Artist Jack Kirby did the layout for this great MOON KNIGHT cover*​ 






 

*Nice cover featuring VALKYRIE*​ 






 

*Classic ADAM WARLOCK fighting the foes of Counter-Earth*​


----------



## Starbeast

The Mighty Prince from Africa​ 






 


I'd like to see this as a movie*.​ 
***There is a fan-made live-action short film I posted in the "Featured Films" area in the "Batman" section.​ 






 

1940's comic of Captain America saving his buddy Bucky from you-know-who.​ 






 

The powerful villain known as DOOMSDAY.
He was the one who killed Superman.​ 






 

The "Comic Book Shop Guy" character from the Simpsons tv show, is himself in comic books.​


----------



## Starbeast

*The Justice League of Superheros*​ 




 






 






 






 










Cover by artist Alex Ross​


----------



## Starbeast

The villain Lucifer unleashes s deadly robot on the X-MEN​ 






 

One of my favorite X-MEN artists, Dave Cockrum illustrated this cover​ 






 






 

Interesting X-MEN trio, I'd like to read this issue​


----------



## Starbeast

Another Captain Marvel dressed in black & white teams up with Starfox (a.k.a. Eros) to save the Vision​ 






 

The Scarlet Witch tries to stop a fight between the Vision and an angered Silver Surfer​ 






 

Captain Marvel joins the Avengers to battle against a member of the mysterious Zodiac team.​ 






 

Hawkeye, Captain America, the Scarlet Witch and her brother Quick Silver face an army of foes. Artist Jack Kirby illustrated this cover.​


----------



## Cayal

Starbeast said:


>



Glad you posted this one. I was thinking the other day about X-Men and I remembered a time where my Dad had hundreds of Marvel comics (which unfortunately got ruined by water when being stored before I could read them) but I remember an X-Men who was large but had no powers that I could remember and it's the one who is jump on the back of that green robot. Who is that?


----------



## Starbeast

Cayal said:


> Glad you posted this one. I was thinking the other day about X-Men and I remembered a time where my Dad had hundreds of Marvel comics (which unfortunately got ruined by water when being stored before I could read them) but I remember an X-Men who was large but had no powers that I could remember and it's the one who is jump on the back of that green robot. *Who is that?*


 
Howdy hey-there Cayal. He is *Hank McCoy* a.k.a. *the Beast.     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*






 






 






 

Storm has been infected by the alien race known as the BROOD...!​ 






 

This sounds like a great WHAT IF? tale.​


----------



## Cayal

Ahh so Breast pre-fur.

Thanks, I thought it might have been.


----------



## Starbeast

*The lovely BATGIRL*​ 






 

The full head mask makes her appear fierce looking.
One of my favorite covers by artist named Orbik.​ 






 

The redefined BATGIRL debut isse.​ 






 

She looks great in her body armour outfit.​ 






 

Excellent 1960's styled BATGIRL painted by Alex Ross​


----------



## Starbeast

*Classic Spider-Man cover*​ 






 

*This 1988 issue reminds me of the 2012 movie*​ 






 

*Spidey's alien costume*​ 






 

*I would really like to read this one*​ 






 

*A crossover comic from the Infinity Gauntlet storyline*​


----------



## Starbeast

*Go get em' BATMAN*​ 






 


*Gotham's vigilante*​ 





 

*Never pull a blade out on BATMAN*​ 






 

*Cool looking classic-styled cover*​ 






 

*One of BATMAN's toughest foes, the KILLER CROC*​


----------



## Starbeast

Ms. Marvel​ 



 

*Great close up of the lovely MS. MARVEL*​ 






 

*CAPTAIN MARVEL teams up with MS. MARVEL*​ 






 

*MS. MARVEL wearing her original costume*​ 






 

*MS. MARVEL fights alone against the BROOD aliens!*​ 






 

*SPIDER-MAN teams up with MS. MARVEL*​


----------



## Starbeast

*BATMAN: The Dark Knight*


----------



## Starbeast

*Star Wars*​ 





 






 






 

Star Wars Empire #26​ 







 

Star Wars Empire #18


----------



## Starbeast

*The GooN*​


----------



## Starbeast

_*Ghost Rider*_​


----------



## Starbeast

*Awesome Superman cover*​ 






 

*One of my favorite Wonder Woman covers*​ 






 






 






 

*Look out Wonder Woman, ZOMBIES!*​


----------



## Starbeast

*Excellent cover for Hawk Girl*​ 






 

*Green Lantern & Star Sapphire*​ 






 

*Hal Jordan as Red Lantern*​ 






 

*Welcome to the Bat Cave*​ 






 

*Heroic plant man of the bayou, Swamp Thing*​ 
*Art by Richard Corben*​


----------



## Starbeast

*Conan the Barbarian*​


----------



## Starbeast

The Man From U.N.C.L.E.​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

*Captain America*​ 





 






 

*Captain America battles against the evil organization HYDRA in the 1960's*​ 






 

*Captain America and his best friend Bucky Barns (1940's)*​ 






 

*Captain America's best friend, Sam Wilson a.k.a. The Falcon*​ 






 

*Steve Rogers, the original Captain America*
*was killed in 2007*​


----------



## Action Avenue

Love comic book cover art!!  The quality of the art, color choices & the action (or even lack of it), really help the set the tone for the pages to follow.  Talk about a form of expression.


----------



## Starbeast

Action Avenue said:


> Love comic book cover art!!  The quality of the art, color choices & the action (or even lack of it), really help the set the tone for the pages to follow.  Talk about a form of expression.


 
My exact thoughts about comic book covers. We're on the same fan level.







 

*Patrick McGoohan is always a treat for me.*​ 






 

*A trip inside a human body might be fun.*​ 






 

*I enjoyed the tv show more when it became sci-fi.*​ 






 

*I forgot there was The Girl From U.N.C.L.E.*​


----------



## Starbeast

*Comic book from the 1970's*​ 






 






 






 

*I was a fan of the old tv cartoon. Nice to see that it's back in comic books.*​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

Deathlok​ 
*Marvel Comics cyborg hero from the future*​


----------



## Starbeast

2000 AD​


----------



## Starbeast

Dark Shadows

The Television Horror Soap Opera​


----------



## Action Avenue

All fantastic stuff, Starbeast!!  Keep up the great work in giving us comic book/cover art geeks some "time travel" to enjoy.  I may have to scan some of my old comic books and throw up some cool images up here.


----------



## Starbeast

By all means, post your comic book covers, the more the merrier. You might want to check that I haven't posted something you want to place on this thread that I have submitted already, that way there aren't any doubles (I made that mistake once or twice ).

Since October is right around the corner, I decided to place monsters, creatures and spooky stuff early. A good amount of Americans love to get into the theme of Halloween early (stores have the decorations for sale at the beginning of September, they know people will buy them).






 

*One of my favorite horror comic book heros. Yes, believe it or not, he's a good guy.*
*Cover illustrated by Ploog.*​ 






 

*This issue had a funny ending. After Iron Man helped the Werewolf to defeat a dangerous mutant, he had to convince the police that his buddy was wearing a monster costume.*​ 






 






 

*This comic cover became so popular, Marvel made it into a poster.*​ 






 

*Peter Parker (a.k.a. Spider-Man) battles his employer's astronaut son who became a werewolf after returning to Earth from a Moon mission.*​ 
*This issue was also made into a 45 rpm record in the 1970's.*​


----------



## Starbeast

*The hero plant-man of the bayou battles the undead.*​ 










*Batman investigates to see if Swamp Thing is friend or foe.*​ 










*Swamp Thing to the rescue.*​ 










*The plant-man is in trouble.*​ 










*Once he was a scientist, but after a laboratory accident, he became the avenging Swamp Thing.*​


----------



## Action Avenue

Cool stuff, Starbeast.  I have at least some of the same comics you do!  Many in of the Werewolf By Night series.  I also have the 45 record Spider-man comic, plus a few others.  Man, I need to get some covers on here.


----------



## Starbeast

*Action Avenue*, these aren't my comics, but I'd sure like to own them. There are some that I used to have and I've read comics that my friends had.​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

[/CENTER]





[CENTER][IMG]http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk317/cultural_artifacts/Comix/D%20Titles/DeathRattleV2-8.jpg​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

Happy Holidays
and Happy New Year​ 
from Starbeast​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

(Don't worry, this villian isn't Santa)​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Action Avenue

You continue to post great comic book cover artwork, Starbeast.  It all takes me back to a simpler time in life.


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

The Mysterious Moon Knight​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

*The powerful LUKE CAGE*
*Marvel Comics version of the "Man of Steel".*
*Originally, he was like a detective solving crimes, then later he was dubbed the name POWER MAN when he began fighting super villains.*​ 







 

*LUKE CAGE joined the Fantastic Four when Ben Grimm became human. This was a great storyline that carried through several comic book issues. Ben liked being human, but, he didn't like being replaced, eventually Ben accepted it and lived a normal life, for a little while.*​ 






 

*Luke Cage and Ben Grimm became friends and fought side-by-side in a few adventures.*​ 






 
*This is one of my favorite comic book adventures of Mr Cage.*​ 






 

*Luke Cage with the New Avengers!*
(Spiderman in his white outfit, the Thing, Ms Marvel, Wolverine & Daredevil)​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## DarkYami

Some favorite/funny ones thanks to Superdickery.com


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## DarkYami

Not strictly a cover i know but this always makes me laugh:

http://superdickery.com/index.php?o...gory&layout=blog&id=32&Itemid=50&limitstart=2

And heres another cover:


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Action Avenue

Incredible finds for The Defenders, Starbeast!  Thanks for finding these wonderful works of art.  Comics and comic book cover art pieces are among the greatest elements of pop culture in my opinion.  Comic book artists/cartoonists are also extremely underrated by some art world snobs, which I've never understood.  I would prefer signed original panel pages from John Romita or Brian Bolland (or any other great comic book artist) over the abstract expressionist paintings by Jackson Pollock any day of the week!  The "splatter brush" or drip paintings by Pollock are highly overrated in my opinion.


----------



## Starbeast

You're welcome Action Avenue. It is too bad there isn't much attention paid to the great artists of Comic Book Art.


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## MontyCircus

Was my prized possession as a teen (First ever Todd McFarlane Spidey and first appearance of Venom!).  I wonder what ever happened to it...


----------



## Starbeast

MontyCircus said:


> Was my prized possession as a teen (First ever Todd McFarlane Spidey and first appearance of Venom!).  I wonder what ever happened to it...


 
Wow, that's the famous issue of Venom's first appearence! Know I know too.

Here some web-slinger covers you may enjoy MontyCircus.


----------



## Starbeast

*I've got to read this one!*​


----------



## Starbeast

*Comic cover draft by artist John Byrne*​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 














​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 














​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 














​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 





​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 














​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

*Ghost Rider*​ 




​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

*Daredevil*​ 



​ 






​ 






​ 














​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 








​ 














​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 
*Solomon Kane*​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 
*Ghost Rider - **Good vs Evil*​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 
*Evil Ernie & Lady Death*​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 







​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






























​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 














​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Cat's Cradle

Oh wow, those Planet Comics look amazing, Starbeast! I used to have a bunch of similar books (aliens or monsters) from the late '60s and early '70s, but sold them all a long time ago. Do you own the comics you show here, Starbeast?


----------



## Starbeast

*I don't own these comics. I find the pictures on Photobucket.com.*

*I wish I did Cat's.*​ 




​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 





​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 




I'm experiancing problems with the site I get the images from.
It keeps freezing pages and I get stuck, and have to wait long periords of time tryig to get out.​ 
I'll have to come back to it later.​ 
Sorry comic book fans.​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Extollager

That FF#63 was the first issue I ever bought.


----------



## Starbeast

Extollager said:


> That FF#63 was the first issue I ever bought.


 
That's cool. I think the first one I had was a Captain America comic. He was battling against the Mole Man.







​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## Grimward

> That FF#63 was the first issue I ever bought.



I have that one too, Ex, although I had to pick it up much later as a back issue.  As always, SB, excellent selection of covers.  I have all those BWS Conans, and can't help but admire the artwork every time I see them (whether physically or on-line).


----------



## Extollager

Starbeast said:


> That's cool. I think the first one I had was a Captain America comic. He was battling against the Mole Man.



The first Cap book I ever bought was probably a Tales of Suspense issue in which he's set against Modok:


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## logan_run

I did not know archie and star trek crossed over,


----------



## Starbeast

logan_run said:


> I did not know archie and star trek crossed over,



Same here. Nor did I know that Archie comics turned into nightmarish stories.







































​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Foxbat

I always enjoy browsing these covers


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## ErikB

Years ago Mike Grell illustrated a series called The Warlord which I liked except for his gun. (The guy was trapped in a non Earth alternate reality, but his ammo bag never ran out.)

Nevertheless as a kid I enjoyed the series.


----------



## ErikB

Years later Witchblade came out with a very hard edged art style, and a tormented and interesting protagonist.


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Ray Zdybrow




----------



## Mon0Zer0

HERCULOIDS by Kaare Andrews (Cover of DC's Future Quest #9)


----------

